# Shoot on my car



## ScubaBrett22 (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello everyone!! I have not been on or posted in a long time so I decided to post some pictures of a shoot I did on my car with my new Nikon D3100!

Enjoy, tell me what you think!!


----------



## petterk (Dec 2, 2011)

hmmmmmmmm....
I enjoy this site, will certainly come back again.


----------



## fatnhappy (Dec 3, 2011)

Nice car. Personally for car photos you want to see the wheels as much as possible. I think your first three photos, if the front wheels were turned the opposite direction in each picture, the car would look better


----------



## chrismon0 (Dec 3, 2011)

Nice car, I really like the closeup with the logo with the scorpion.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Dec 3, 2011)

It's a ford escape driven into a field for pictures, I don't really see what the point is.  Sorry I just would hate to see everyone post pictures of their everyday cars here.


----------



## jake337 (Dec 3, 2011)

shootermcgavin said:


> It's a ford escape driven into a field for pictures, I don't really see what the point is. Sorry I just would hate to see everyone post pictures of their everyday cars here.



He's gotta start somewhere, right?  Given he could have done some research prior to the attempt.  A first attempt is usually a fail in some sort of way.  Let's see if the OP takes the comments and makes a second attempt.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Dec 3, 2011)

I see what you're saying, but I get excited when I think I'm going to look at car pictures.  I think it's out of the realm of possibility for the OP to make a ford focus look artistic or like something I want to own.  So they just fall in snap shot category, hopefully the critic will help the next person think outside the box more.  I've seen some awesome car pictures posted here, stuff that looked better than advertising pics.  These photos could be re-created 100 times over, there's a million of the same car out there, it just does nothing to grab a viewers attention.  For cartrader they're great, for photography I think they miss the mark.


----------



## fatnhappy (Dec 4, 2011)

I think the shots were pretty good. BUt on the contrary to shootermcgavin's post, just because its a typical car that you can see everywhere does not mean it can't be shot and can't grab attention. It's a start for him/her. I think the photos are good (although I'm new to it as well, but thats my opinion). I'm guessing you only see pictures that are either super PS or they are 6 figure fancy cars. for those of us that can't afford those cars, we tend to shoot our normal daily cars. Sorry for this rant, but someone made a similar post about my car earlier (I drive a modified economy 2007 civic). And I like to take pictures of my car and what not. There's a million of a lot of things and we can't just ignore those things and deem them not picture worthy because of that. At least that shouldn't be how it is determined.


----------



## JKPGT96 (Dec 27, 2011)

Pictures are okay..I am very new at all of this, so I am not sure exactly why, but they don't do much for me...my pictures will probably look similar though as I am a fellow noobie. Gotta start somewhere so those who know can give you tips!


----------

